# Female sugar glider wanted!!



## kanduce (Jul 1, 2010)

hey guys
does any1 have a female sugar glider for sale
i have a male and i dont want him 2 b lonely
i need 1 asap and am having trouble finding 1
thanks

vic melbourne


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 1, 2010)

try this web site www.petlink.com.au


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Contact Greg Cranston (APS member) He may have bred some this season.


----------



## kanduce (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks guys but still no luck 
if any1 else can help me out it would be much appreciated.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 2, 2010)

Upmarket pets in Melbourne sometimes sell them


----------



## thezookeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

i thought these where ilegal to keep as pets? and they where only kept as pets in america.


----------



## ingie (Jul 3, 2010)

thezookeeper said:


> i thought these where ilegal to keep as pets? and they where only kept as pets in america.



In Victoria you can keep them as pets - They are native in Victoria.... Unfortunately us Queenslanders don't get to keep them! I miss my Bella - Had to give her up when I left Melbourne =( 


I bought mine from Upmarket Pets.. but they only had them occasionally.... Just have to keep an eye out on all the forums and classifieds until something pops up....


----------



## thezookeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

how about nsw can we keep them here.


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 8, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Contact Greg Cranston (APS member) He may have bred some this season.


Yeah, I did breed some this season, even a pair of very late season babies, just ready to go now, but they are already sold.
I got my original pair from upmarket pets 5 years ago, they only have them on occasion, much more private sales out there, but not many this time of year.
No, you can't have them in NSW either, only South Australia, Victoria and NT.


----------

